# Finally finished one



## flcad2000 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, I finally finished turning a stone dish - the other 2 tries self-destructed. This is a piece of dark green soapstone with some bands of lighter green quartz (I think). It was kind of scary starting off, since the slowest speed on my lathe is 875 rpm.


----------



## stevers (Sep 16, 2008)

Very impressive. You have more kahonas then I do.


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree with Steve, TWICE!!!


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 17, 2008)

That is really cool. Nice work.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Sep 17, 2008)

Beautiful, it has now made me want to do another one this weekend. I love turning stone....just hate the mess. really beautiful stone. What size it it?


----------



## novop711 (Sep 17, 2008)

Beautiful bowl.


----------



## angelofdeath (Sep 18, 2008)

that is one awesome looking bowl...great job


----------



## Ligget (Sep 18, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Sep 18, 2008)

I've looked at this a few times without posting a response.  I just have to say this is awesome.  Unbelievable.  I can't even seem to turn a wood bowl without it coming apart on the lathe or a number of other problems, and here you turned one from stone. Wow! Superb!


----------



## flcad2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

It's 4.5" across and 1.75" tall.  Yes, it was extremely dusty turning - by the time I got done, my dark blue shirt was light gray.


----------



## Chasper (Sep 18, 2008)

Outstanding work.  I've had a good many more failures than successes with soapstone.  

You probably already know this, but the standard finish for soapstone is many coats of mineral oil and they are normally applied over a long period of time.  However, if you combine walnut oil and carnuba they will finish and seal it enough to hold water after only a few coats.  Also the lighter green is probably also soapstone that formed in a fracture in the darker green soapstone.  Quartz is extremely hard, about 7 on the hardness scale, soapstone is about 1.5-2 hardness; that is greater than the differance between a piece of drywall and a concrete block.


----------



## sparhawk (Sep 18, 2008)

Great looking bowl.Need to try some of that.


----------



## flcad2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

Actually, I got carried away and never looked into what finish is best until after I was done - I just grabbed the EEE and Shellawax  It came out ok - next time I will plan ahead.  
   I guessed at quartz because it looks a little more transparent, but light green soapstone makes more sense.  The walls are a little thicker than I would have done for a wood bowl, and the base is a lot thicker, but I was getting a bit worried about the cracks in the stone and decided to quit while it was in one piece.


----------



## rdunn12 (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow,awesome work.


----------

